# Need drivers for Infrared receiver and/or MCE IR remote control. Not sure



## RudyTivo (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello. I am trying to install a remote control on my computer. XP doesnt seem to have the drivers and I can't find any information on drivers for this particular remote. The remote is ver similair to a Phillips model# RC1974506/00. The IR receiver is a Dell model# OVU412002/00. It came with an ATI 650 pci express TV tuner. All of these parts came out of a Dell Computer. Not sure what kind though. USB is identifying it as a 'bb+ dongle ed' i think. But on some of the drivers I have tried it correctly identified it as a MCE IR Remote Control but the remote still didnt work. I can tell that the remote is working because the IR receiver has a red led that flashes every time a button is pressed on the remote control. 

It is exactly like the one in the attachement

Windows XP Media Center Edition


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I am having trouble getting info on this device.
I know it is made in India and was intended for a Vista OS (vista logo is on the remote)

Connect the devices to the computer
With the devices connected to the computer.
Go to the Device Manager
Post all errors (yellow !)
Also look under USB Devices for UNKNOWN device

Also on these errors do this:
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## RudyTivo (Jun 1, 2008)

BB+ Dongle(e.d) has the error mark

Under Device instance ID it has USB\VID_0471&PID_060C\MONJ


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI
First try a Microsoft Update to see if Windows will pick it up
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Update driver
Select: Yes this time only
Select: Install the software automatically (Recommended)
See it will install


If not, try this replacement driver
This is a modified driver so I am not sure if it will work.
http://devid.info/s.php?id=1360
Choose one of the mirrors to download the driver
Extract the driver to a folder
Manually install the driver through the Device Manager guiding it to the extracted folder

Bill


----------



## RudyTivo (Jun 1, 2008)

Those are the same drivers I found somwhere else and I am able to install the drivers and Windows says the drivers where updated successfully but the remote doesnt work at all. Is the remote for Vista OS only?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did the driver install successfully?
No errors in the Device Manager

Do you have the Dell Media Center installed?

Bill


----------



## RudyTivo (Jun 1, 2008)

I do not have the Dell Media Center installed. Do I need that? If so where do I download it?


----------



## RudyTivo (Jun 1, 2008)

I think this remote is for Vista only and cannot be used for Windows XP Media Center Edition, which is what I have. What do you think?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I believe you are right, but was trying to get it to work in XP for you.
Media Center comes standard in most Vista and Win7 OS, but not in XP

The remote will only work in Media Center Mode

What version of Windows XP Media Center is installed?
Do you have any errors in the Device Manager related to these devices?
What is the make and model of the computer you have these devices connected to?

Do I have Windows Media Center?
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-media-center/get-started/default.aspx

Bill


----------



## RudyTivo (Jun 1, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 3

No errors

The receiver installs successfully.

Asus A8n 32 sli deluxe
AMD Athlon Processor 4000+ 2.4ghz
2gb Ram

I will try to show you how I am installing the drivers step by step with screen captures.

Can you paste screen captures onto the forum. Thought you could.


----------



## RudyTivo (Jun 1, 2008)

BCCOMP. Can you think of anything else that might be a problem with this?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
See if any of this helps
Do this one first:
http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2005/12/29/508147.aspx
Short the remote

then if the above does not work try this:
http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2005/10/24/484423.aspx
I know it is for MCE2005, but it maybe similar

Bill


----------



## 70boss2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have the exact same IR / remote. It came with a Dell Dimension E510.

I've reloaded XP with MCE 2005 (disk from Dell) and updated to SP3.

It still wont see the IR remote. Same error as Rudy gets. 

Dell implied it's the order I install the drivers that they list for my machine that matters, but want $50 to tell which one it is. I'd really like not to send those blood suckers any more money.

B2


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is the order of install for the drivers:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...river_install_order?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~lt=print
But I do not see the IR remote listed.

If this came with your machine when you purchased it can you PM me the service tag Number. This may help me narrow what Dell may call this IR remote. I believe it is a modified AVerMedia Controller.

Bill


----------



## 70boss2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bill,
Thanks for the install sequence.
Here's the list of downloads for my PC:

Sonic Solutions - Application, 
Digital Media v7

SIGMATEL - Driver
STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio

Dell - BIOS
Dimension System BIOS

HLDS - firmware
GWA-4164B HH 16X DVD+/-RW

Sony - Firmware
DDU1615 HH 16X DVD ROM LEAD FREE

TEAC -Driver
CA200 HH 13-1 Card REader
TEAC - Firmware
CA200 HH 13-1 Card REader

Intel - Diagnostics Utility
537E,v.9X,PCI,Modem

Intel - Driver
537E,v.9X,PCI,Modem
Inel - Utiltiy
537E,v.9X,PCI,Modem

Dell - Diagnostics utility
32 Bit Diagnostics (Graphical User INterface version)

Intel - Diagnostics Utility
(R) PRO/100 VE Netwrk Connedction

Intel - Driver
(R) PRO/100 VE Netwrk Connectin

Inel - HTML
(R) PRO/100 VE Netwrrk Connection

Dell - Utilty
Desktop System Software

ATI- DRiver
RADEONrX600 256MB HYPERMEMORY
ATI- Driver
TVT2 Wonder Elite - Internal Single

Intel - Driver
82945G Express Chipset Family


I did see a driver for the device you mentioned in the "all e510... list".
Tried it, didn't work.
Len


----------

